# Heritage 1954 Panda



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sometimes, the best way to see the 'devil' is through a camera lens......none that I can see


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful!

Best pictures of this watch that I've seen.

So nice. On my wish list.

My favorite Longines.


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Another beautiful piece from the Heritage line!


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice watch. Great photos.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

That finishing on the dial is droll worthy!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Ayreonaut said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Best pictures of this watch that I've seen.
> 
> ...


Thank you :-!


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

If I had to pick between the Legend Diver and this, I'd be in for a hard time.
What a nice looking watch.


----------



## solgierek (Feb 27, 2016)

Great piece. Congratulations !!! I love mine but not mine pictures


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

*


ultra7k said:



If I had to pick between the Legend Diver and this, I'd be in for a hard time.
What a nice looking watch.

Click to expand...

*There's only one way to resolve that one.......dig deep and get both (Having said that, I picked both up 'used' and indistinguishable from new for only a fraction more than the cost of just one of them new)

The 1954 is now tucked away as I've had to remind myself, it's a 21st present for my son.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

Great photos of a beautiful watch. Your photography skills put most of us to shame.

I don't think there is a terrible watch in the heritage line, great pick up.


----------



## Quaman26 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the same watch.... although my new college graduate son has asked me for it and has now started using it. Nowhere near the quality of your photos though.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful photos of such a beautiful watch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, the pics I saw on one of the dealers pages just doesn't do that watch justice. It looks so much better from all the pics on here. I keep looking at that one, the heritage chrono with the red bezel, and the hydrocongest chron with the red bezel (I'm really digging the red lately). Very nice and clean design, congrats!


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Those rectangular pushers are great! And the crown is begging for a manual movement...


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

Stunning photos to match a stunning watch, congrats!


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

what a beautiful watch


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great..just browsing & now I have add another one to want list!!...jeesh...


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

Gorgeous watch!
Im trying to decide between the Heritage 1951, 1954 or 1973.
The 1973 is a bit more expensive than the others, but damn its so sexy


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow Congrats ! Now that is a phenomenal watch. Thanks for just adding to my list :-(


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

I believe all the watches mentioned above are discontinued. I was looking for a white 1973 and it wasn't easy to find. Have to call shop to shop or buy off chrono24.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of panda dial. This Longines is just so beautiful, thanks for the nice pictures.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

This is killer. Definitely getting harder to find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

*drool* fantastic photography!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Just picked one up. Ex display from a jewellery store in the Netherlands. 
Beautiful. 
A keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

Was thinking of picking this up before I found the 1973. Awesome looking watch!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Terrific chrono - one I'd be happy to own.


----------



## ktrieu (Apr 9, 2012)

Just received mine. Great choice. I can't wait to take pics and share it too.


----------



## magoblanco (Dec 22, 2015)

Beautiful watch! Where did you ordered yours from Ktrieu?
Saving for a Speedmaster FOIS but still not sure about spending $3500 on a watch


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

fabulous watch and pics!


----------



## ajsthe3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Really lovely photos of a great watch. Longines seems to be date-windowing too many of their heritage line, but here the day-date works perfectly.


----------



## slique (Feb 26, 2016)

Love the panda dial on this one!


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry to revive an old thread....does anybody know the lug length on these?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

20mm lugs

Here's some different strap combos -


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> That finishing on the dial is droll worthy!


Ditto!!


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

Can anyone comment on the lug to lug size for this watch?


----------



## petesavva (Sep 17, 2013)

Phenomenal photos of a gorgeous watch. Well done mate!


----------



## Paister (May 2, 2018)

JEESUS that is one sharp looking panda! Was looking at the Speedy 2020 Tokyo Panda but this one's nice. Cheers!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

OmegaRed said:


> Can anyone comment on the lug to lug size for this watch?


I'm guessing approx 45mm - case is 40mm


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

Would you say that this watch wears larger or smaller than it’s 40mm size? 

I am looking to pull the trigger on one of these. Unable to try it on first. Thanks.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

OmegaRed said:


> Would you say that this watch wears larger or smaller than it's 40mm size?
> 
> I am looking to pull the trigger on one of these. Unable to try it on first. Thanks.


Man, that lug-to-lug length is just not out there. I figured somebody must have reported it.

Can somebody here just put the watch on a ruler and tell us what the distance is from lug tip to lug tip? Sure would help those thinking of buying one.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Stunning, I like it very much. And the pics are top dog as well.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Bravo! Super classy in those pics OP!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

rfortson said:


> Man, that lug-to-lug length is just not out there. I figured somebody must have reported it.
> 
> Can somebody here just put the watch on a ruler and tell us what the distance is from lug tip to lug tip? Sure would help those thinking of buying one.


Just read this. 
Here's mine on a tape measure...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juclaq (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool shots. Nice watch.


----------

